# removing brick



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Although I will agree that a Mayan arch is from an engineering standpoint a cantilever, not an arch at all. By appearance it is a corbelled arch, though.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Fundi said:


> dom-mas
> Good to be fussy about it. Do you have some documentation on the amount you can corbel out at a time? with rowlock i understood 1/3 of the stretcher length. . 1 inch seems conservatiive, but i have no specs only what i have seen and done.


No, no specs at all. It's what I was taught and what I've seen in the field. I don't in fact think I've ever seen stretchers corbelled more than 3/4"s and usually 1/2" but I have seen headers corbelled an inch.

Googling it though I got to the brick industry who say that 1/3 the head or 1/2 the unit height whichever is less is max, which is inline with you're thinking, and a typical brick is 2 1/4"-3" in height so 1 1/8th to 1 1/2" is max.

Tsacarborough is probably correct, maybe corbelling is any projection of a masonry unit, when I looked at the mayan arches though, nothing looked to be more than 30*. 

Looks like I was fussy about nothing. But I will still never corbel out more than 1" (nor will i call that corbelling, right or wrong)


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Regs for corbelling here are 1/4 max of brick each corbel. Total overhang should not exceed the wall below's thickness.
You can use a Welsh arch for a small opening, although it's more for looks.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> Regs for corbelling here are 1/4 max of brick each corbel. Total overhang should not exceed the wall below's thickness.
> You can use a Welsh arch for a small opening, although it's more for looks.
> View attachment 61637


I kinda like the looks of the Welsh arch. Adds a little detail with out a lot of effort. Might try that next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:
Interesting that this turned into discussion on corbelling (although jury is still out on if overhangs are all corbelling). I am finding it useful, thanks. Wish subject was "corbells" though.

Which makes me wish someone would start threads more often on certain subjects. Just saying.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Fundi said:


> :thumbsup:
> Interesting that this turned into discussion on corbelling (although jury is still out on if overhangs are all corbelling). I am finding it useful, thanks. Wish subject was "corbells" though.
> 
> Which makes me wish someone would start threads more often on certain subjects. Just saying.


Sorry, that's probably my fault. I'm terrible at derailing threads.

On another subject, that someone who starts a thread on a subject should be you! You seem to get some interesting projects. I'm sure they present intersting problems.


----------



## Yersmay (Aug 2, 2008)

Just want to chime in as the O.P. The thread may have meandered a bit but it's all been fascinating and quite helpful. If I can, I will try the Welsh detail. It would look great!


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Sorry, that's probably my fault. I'm terrible at derailing threads.


I didnt say that quite right. I am happy you derailed it. I wish it happens more as that is when you see important knowledge and skills coming out.

Problem is the subject "removing brick" wont catch me as much as "corbelling" . I picked up stuff i didnt know. There is an incredible amount of wealth here that is not obvious from the subject lines. So I have learned I have to read every thread, as i might miss the key to life.:laughing:


----------

